
Ask HN: Can you recommend a MOOC provider? - peregren
I am hoping to get some feedback from HN users who have taken online course on one or more MOOC providers.<p>I have a couple of questions:
 - What courses have you taken?
 - Did you pay for any of them?
 - How did you rate the courses?
======
bfoks
It's very popular question on HN. You can scan past posts:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateEnd=1595455566&dateRange=custom&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateEnd=1595455566&dateRange=custom&dateStart=1435708800&page=0&prefix=true&query=mooc&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

